# Guide...Wo bekomm ich welche Formel her !



## Annebacken (12. April 2008)

So da immer wieder Fragen auftauchen wo welche Verzauberung dropt....hier eine kleine Liste von mir.Ich hoffe ich kann euch damit helfen.Bei Veränderungen oder Fehlern bitte posten...

Danke

*WAFFE : *

375	Waffe	Scharfrichter	Bop ossdrop Zul Aman
375	Waffe	Mungo	Bop : Moroes - Karazhan
375	Waffe	Seelenfrost	Bop : Siechhof - Karazhan
375	Waffe	Sonnenfeuer	Bop : Aran - Karazhan
360	Waffe	Meister des Kampfes	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 1xxx
360	Waffe	Zauberflut	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 1xxx
350	Waffe	Erhebliche Heilung	Ruf - Die Shatar - Respektvoll
350	Waffe	Erhebliche Zaubermacht	Schergrat / Zauberdieb von Bash'ir
350	Waffe	Große Beweglichkeit	Ruf - Das violette Auge - Ehrfürchtig
350	Waffe	Potenz	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 1xxx
340	Waffe	Erhebliche Intelligenz	Drop Bop - Forscher des Sonnenzorns - Nethersturm
340	Waffe	Erhebliches Schlagen	Ruf - Das Konsortium -  Wohlwollend
300	Waffe	Heilkraft	Drop Bop - Bosse Geschmolzener Kern
300	Waffe	Kreuzfahrer	Scharlachroter Erzmagier Zauberbinder
300	Waffe	Lebensdiebstahl	Drop in Scholomance
300	Waffe	Mächtige Intelligenz	Bop : Ruf - Die Thoriumbruderschaft Respektvoll
300	Waffe	Mächtige Willenskraft	Bop : Ruf - Die Thoriumbruderschaft Wohlwollend
300	Waffe	Zauberkraft	Drop Bop - Bosse Geschmolzener Kern
300	Waffe	Überragendes Schlagen	Kriegsherr der Felsspitzoger - Schwarzfelsspitze
295	Waffe	Unheilige Waffe	Thuzadinschattenzauberer - Stratholme
290	Waffe	Beweglichkeit	Ruf - Holzschlundfeste - Wohlwollend
290	Waffe	Stärke	Bop : Ruf - Die Thoriumbruderschaft - Freundlich
285	Waffe	Eisiger Hauch	  Gepeinigter Hochgeborener - Winterquell
265	Waffe	Feurige Waffe	  Pyromant Weisenkorn - Schwarzfelstiefen
245	Waffe	Großes Schlagen	Lehrer
230	Waffe	Dämonentöten	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich
195	Waffe	Schlagen	Lehrer
190	Waffe	Wintermacht	Weihnachtsgeschenk
175	Waffe	Geringer Elementartöter	    Alina - Alteracgebirge
175	Waffe	Geringer Wildtiertöter	    Kurzens Kriegstiger - Schlingendorntal
140	Waffe	Geringes Schlagen	Lehrer
90	Waffe	Schwacher Wildtiertöter	Nebelheuler - Eschental
90	Waffe	Schwaches Schlagen	Lehrer

*Umhang : *

375	Umhang	Stahlgewebe	Bop - Terrasse der Magister - Priesterin Delrissa
350	Umhang	Großer Arkanwiderstand	Erzmagier der Mondfinsternis - Schattenmondtal   0.2 %
350	Umhang	Großer Schattenwiderstand	Leerkreischer - Nethersturm
330	Umhang	Erheblicher Widerstand	Random Drop - AH Kauf möglich
325	Umhang	Zauberdurchschlagskraft	Ruf - Das Konsortium - Freundlich
310	Umhang	Erhebliche Rüstung	Lehrer
310	Umhang	Große Beweglichkeit	Lehrer
300	Umhang	Ausweichen	Ruf - Unteres Viertel - Ehrfürchtig
300	Umhang	Feingefühl	Ruf - Ehrenfeste - Ehrfürchtig
300	Umhang	Großer Feuerwiderstand	Ruf - Zirkel des Cenarius - Freundlich
300	Umhang	Großer Naturwiderstand	Ruf - Zirkel des Cenarius - Wohlwollend
300	Umhang	Verstohlenheit	Ruf - Expedition des Cenarius - Ehrfürchtig
285	Umhang	Überragende Verteidigung	Winterklang - Handwerkswaren - Mondlichtung
265	Umhang	Großer Widerstand	Lehrer Uldaman
225	Umhang	Geringe Beweglichkeit	Random Drop AH - Wüstenläufer Tanaris
205	Umhang	Große Verteidigung	Lehrer
205	Umhang	Widerstand	Lehrer
175	Umhang	Feuerwiderstand	Lehrer
155	Umhang	Verteidigung	Lehrer
135	Umhang	Geringer Schattenwiderstand	Drop - Lorgus Jett - Tiefenschwarze Grotte 0,5 %
125	Umhang	Geringer Feuerwiderstand	Lehrer
115	Umhang	Geringer Schutz	Lehrer
110	Umhang	Schwache Beweglichkeit	Dalria - Handwerkswaren - Eschental
70	Umhang	Schwacher Schutz	Formel
45	Umhang	Schwacher Widerstand	Lehrer


*Stiefel : *

370	Stiefel	Sicherer Stand	Bop : Phantombühnenarbeiter - Karazhan 0,9 %
360	Stiefel	Flinkheit des Ebers	Oberanführer der Todesschatten - Nagrand - 0,3 % AH Kauf möglich
360	Stiefel	Schnelligkeit der Katze	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 1xxx
340	Stiefel	Gewandheit	Tobendes Skelett - Krypta - 0,5 %
320	Stiefel	Seelenstärke	Astraler Priester - Managruft - 0,4 %
305	Stiefel	Vitalität	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 1xxx
295	Stiefel	Große Beweglichkeit	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 
275	Stiefel	Willenskraft	Ysondre - Weltdrache - 13 % - AH Kauf
260	Stiefel	Große Ausdauer	Zigguratbeschützer - Öst.Pestländer 0,9 % AH Kauf
235	Stiefel	Beweglichkeit	Lehrer
225	Stiefel	Schwaches Tempo	Lehrer
215	Stiefel	Ausdauer	Lehrer
190	Stiefel	Geringe Willenskraft	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich 
170	Stiefel	Geringe Ausdauer	Lehrer
160	Stiefel	Geringe Beweglichkeit	Lehrer
125	Stiefel	Schwache Ausdauer	Händler
125	Stiefel	Schwache Beweglichkeit	Händler 

*Sonstiges : *

375	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Eterniumrute	Rezept : Bedarf Shattrath
360	Sonstiges	Brechung der Leere	Bop - Ruf - SSO Wohlwollend
350	Sonstiges	Sphäre der Leere	Verzauberungslehrer in Nethersturm
350	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Adamantitrute	Rezept : Rungor  und Vodesiin ( Beides Händler )
340	Sonstiges	Überragendes Zauberöl	Rezept : Madame Rubin Shattrath
335	Sonstiges	Großer Prismasplitter	Rezept : Madame Rubin Shattrath
325	Sonstiges	Prismasphäre	Verzauberungsgroßmeister in der Ehrenfeste
310	Sonstiges	Überragendes Manaöl	Rezept : Madame Rubin Shattrath
300	Sonstiges	Hervorragendes Manaöl	Benötigt : Stamm der Zandalar freundlich
300	Sonstiges	Hervorragendes Zauberöl	Benötigt : Stamm der Zandalar wohlwollend
300	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Teufelseisenrute	Rezept : Lorelae Winterklang - Handwerksbedarf
290	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Arkanitrute	Rezept : Lorelae Winterklang Mondlichtung
275	Sonstiges	Zauberöl	Rezept : Kania Silithus
265	Sonstiges	Rauchendes Herz des Berges	Rezept : Erbeutet von Lord Roccor Schwarzfelstiefen
250	Sonstiges	Geringes Manaöl	Rezept : Kania Silithus
250	Sonstiges	Verzauberter Thoriumbarren	Lehrer Uldaman
250	Sonstiges	Verzaubertes Leder	Lehrer Uldaman
200	Sonstiges	Geringes Zauberöl	Händler in Städten
200	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Echtsilberrute	Lehrer 
175	Sonstiges	Großer Mystikerzauberstab	Lehrer
155	Sonstiges	Geringer Mystikerzauberstab	Lehrer
150	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Goldrute	Lehrer
150	Sonstiges	Schwaches Manaöl	Rezept : Verzauberungshändler in Städten
100	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Silberrute	Lehrer
70	Sonstiges	Großer Magiezauberstab	Lehrer
45	Sonstiges	Schwaches Zauberöl	Rezept : Verzauberungshändler in Städten
10	Sonstiges	Geringer Magiezauberstab	Lehrer
1	Sonstiges	Runenverzierte Kupferrute	Lehrer

*Schild : *

375	Schild	Abhärtung	Lehrer
360	Schild	Widerstand	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich
340	Schild	Schildblock	Dimensius der alles Verschlingende - Nethersturm - 0,6 % - AH Kauf möglich
325	Schild	Erhebliche Ausdauer	Madam Rubin - Shattrath
325	Schild	Intelligenz	Händler HDZ 1
310	Schild	Harter Schild	Lehrer
280	Schild	Erhebliche Willenskraft	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich
265	Schild	Große Ausdauer	Darnassus (61,18)
235	Schild	Frostwiderstand	Weltenbossdrop - AH Kauf möglich
230	Schild	Große Willenskraft	Lehrer
210	Schild	Ausdauer	Botschafter Malcin - Brachland - 1,6 %
195	Schild	Geringes Blocken	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich
180	Schild	Willenskraft	Lehrer
155	Schild	Geringe Ausdauer	Lehrer
130	Schild	Geringe Willenskraft	Lehrer
115	Schild	Geringer Schutz	Randomworlddrop - AH Kauf möglich
105	Schild	Schwache Ausdauer	Lehrer

*Ring : *

375	Ring	Werte	Ruf - Unteres Viertel - Wohlwollend
370	Ring	Heilkraft	Ruf - Die Sha'tar - Respektvoll
360	Ring	Schlagen	Ruf - Das Konsortium - Respektvoll
360	Ring	Zaubermacht	Ruf - Hüter der Zeit - Wohlwollend

*Handschuhe : *

360	Handschuhe	Erhebliche Zaubermacht	Ruf Hüter der Zeit Wohlwollend
360	Handschuhe	Zauberschlag	Ruf Expedition des Cenarius Respektvoll
350	Handschuhe	Erhebliche Heilung	Ruf der Shartar Wohlwollend
340	Handschuhe	Erhebliche Stärke	Lehrer
310	Handschuhe	Sturmangriff	Lehrer
305	Handschuhe	Sprengkraft	Lehrer
300	Handschuhe	Bedrohung	Ruf - Die Shar'tar - Ehrfürchtig
300	Handschuhe	Feuermacht	Bop Drop - Boss - Ahn'Qiraj - Ouro - 7,8 %
300	Handschuhe	Frostmacht	Bop Drop - Boss - Ahn'Qiraj - Kurinnaxx - 2,2 %
300	Handschuhe	Heilkraft	Bop Drop - Boss - Ahn'Qiraj - Kurinnaxx - 4,8 %
300	Handschuhe	Schattenmacht	Bop Drop - Boss - Ahn'Qiraj
300	Handschuhe	Überragende Beweglichkeit	Ruf - Hüter der Zeit - Ehrfürchtig
295	Handschuhe	Große Stärke	Lehrer Uldaman
270	Handschuhe	Große Beweglichkeit	Lehrer Uldaman
250	Handschuhe	Reitfertigkeit	Smariss - Weltdrache - 36 % - AH Kauf möglich
250	Handschuhe	Schwache Hast	Lehrer
225	Handschuhe	Hochentwickelte Kräuterkunde	Moosbart - Sümpfe des Elends
225	Handschuhe	Stärke	Lehrer
215	Handschuhe	Hochentwickelter Bergbau	Drop Akkordminenarbeiter der Venture Co. Schlingendorntal
210	Handschuhe	Beweglichkeit	Lehrer
200	Handschuhe	Kürschnerei	Drop Bleichborken Arathihochland
145	Handschuhe	Angeln	Murlorcs - Vorgebirge des Hügellands
145	Handschuhe	Bergbau	Drop Dunkeleisenzwerge - Sumpfland
145	Handschuhe	Kräuterkunde	Drop Urtum Eschental / Steinkrallengebirge

*Brust : *

360	Brust	Verteidigung	Bop - Ruf - SSO Wohlwollend
345	Brust	Außergewöhnliche Werte	Ruf - Ehrenfeste - Respektvoll
345	Brust	Erhebliche Abhärtung	Random Worlddrop 
320	Brust	Erhebliche Willenskraft	Lehrer
315	Brust	Außergewöhnliche Gesundheit	Lehrer
300	Brust	Große Werte	Random Worlddrop - Taerar ( Weltdrache ) 0,5 % 
300	Brust	Mana wiederherstellen	Lehrer
290	Brust	Erhebliches Mana	Scharlachroter Verzauberer - Tyrs Hand
275	Brust	Erhebliche Gesundheit	Qia - Handwerkswaren - Winterquell
245	Brust	Werte	Lehrer
230	Brust	Überragendes Mana	Lehrer
220	Brust	Überragende Gesundheit	Lehrer
200	Brust	Geringe Werte	Lehrer
185	Brust	Großes Mana	Lehrer
160	Brust	Große Gesundheit	Lehrer
150	Brust	Schwache Werte	Lehrer
145	Brust	Mana	Lehrer
140	Brust	Geringe Absorption	Lehrer
120	Brust	Gesundheit	Lehrer
80	Brust	Geringes Mana	Verkäufer nur Horde - Silberwald
60	Brust	Geringe Gesundheit	Lehrer
40	Brust	Schwache Absorption	Lehrer
20	Brust	Schwaches Mana	Random Drop
15	Brust	Schwache Gesundheit	Lehrer

*Armschiene : *

360	Armschiene	Zaubermacht	Drop Bop - Geomant der Blutschläger - Schergrat
350	Armschiene	Seelenstärke	Drop Bop - Orakel des Echsenkessels - Die Dampfkammer
335	Armschiene	Mana wiederherstellen	Drop - Scherbenwelt Instanzen - AH möglich
325	Armschiene	Überragende Heilung	Bop - Ruf : Ehrenfeste - Freundlich
320	Armschiene	Erhebliche Verteidigung	Drop - Bop - Forscher des Astraleums - Nethersturm
315	Armschiene	Werte	Lehrer
305	Armschiene	Erhebliche Intelligenz	Lehrer
305	Armschiene	Muskelkraft	Lehrer
300	Armschiene	Heilkraft	Bop - Ruf : Argentumdämmerung - Respektvoll
300	Armschiene	Sturmangriff	Lehrer
300	Armschiene	Überragende Ausdauer	Drop - Bossdrop
295	Armschiene	Überragende Stärke	Drop - Hexenmeister der Totenwindoger - Totenwinde
290	Armschiene	Manaregeneration	Bop - Ruf : Argentumdämmerung - Wohlwollend
270	Armschiene	Überragende Willenskraft	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
255	Armschiene	Große Intelligenz	Lehrer
245	Armschiene	Große Ausdauer	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
240	Armschiene	Große Stärke	Lehrer
235	Armschiene	Abwehr	Vorlage - Darnassus Handwerkswaren
220	Armschiene	Große Willenskraft	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
210	Armschiene	Intelligenz	Lehrer
180	Armschiene	Stärke	Lehrer
170	Armschiene	Ausdauer	Lehrer
170	Armschiene	Geringe Abwehr	Vorlage - Süderstade
165	Armschiene	Willenskraft	Lehrer
150	Armschiene	Geringe Intelligenz	Lehrer
140	Armschiene	Geringe Stärke	Ramdon Drop AH möglich 
130	Armschiene	Geringe Ausdauer	Lehrer
120	Armschiene	Geringe Willenskraft	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
80	Armschiene	Schwache Beweglichkeit	Lehrer
80	Armschiene	Schwache Stärke	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
60	Armschiene	Schwache Willenskraft	Ramdon Drop AH möglich
50	Armschiene	Schwache Ausdauer	Lehrer
40	Armschiene	Schwache Abwehr	Lehrer
1	Armschiene	Schwache Gesundheit	Lehrer


*2 Handwaffe : *

360	2H Waffe	Erhebliche Beweglichkeit	Drop Bop - Todesbringer der Eredar - Die Arkatraz
350	2H Waffe	Unbändigkeit	Drop Bop - Zenturio der Zerschmetterten Hand - Die zerschmetterten Hallen
300	2H Waffe	Erhebliche Willenskraft	Drop - Adept aus Scholomance 
300	2H Waffe	Erhebliche Intelligenz	Drop - Purpurroter Zauberhexer - Stratholme
295	2H Waffe	Überragender Einschlag	Drop - Elitesoldat der Schwarzfaustlegion - Schwarzfelsspitze
290	2H Waffe	Beweglichkeit	Bop . Ruf - Holzschlundfeste - Wohlwollend
240	2H Waffe	Großer Einschlag	Lehrer
200	2H Waffe	Einschlag	Lehrer
145	2H Waffe	Geringer Einschlag	Lehrer
110	2H Waffe	Geringe Willenskraft	Ramdon Drop AH möglich 
100	2H Waffe	Geringe Intelligenz	Formel - Verzauberungsbedarf in Eisenschmiede / Ogrimmar
100	2H Waffe	Schwacher Einschlag	Lehrer


----------



## Seishuu-D (15. April 2008)

Nice Thread, kann ich auch fast alles =) *fuchtel*

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## Knowing (16. April 2008)

feine sache das

/Sticky


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2008)

Naja schön das sich da einer die Arbeit gemacht hat, aber eigentlich nichts, was man hier auf Buffed nicht auch schon nachlesen kann.


----------



## Loser (20. April 2008)

Hi,
sauber genau so etwas habe ich gesucht.
Kompliment


----------



## GobliN (23. April 2008)

Finde es sehr schwer zu lesen.
Kannst du das vielleicht farblich untermalen?

Grün: Lehrer
Blau: Worldrandomdropps
Lila: Gebundende Rezepte
Orange: Farmbare bop/bow rezepte...


----------



## Betrunkener (23. April 2008)

wow das ist echt gut danke

PS: vote for sticky


----------



## angrydope (5. Mai 2008)

nais, danke hierfür

/sticky


375 Schild Abhärtung Lehrer <<< kann nicht, konnte ich mit 330 (bin mir nicht sicher ab welchem skill, aber auf jeden vor 340)


----------



## Apfelbrot (28. Mai 2008)

Sehr toll gemacht, Respekt!


----------



## Squidwârd (3. Juli 2008)

Sollte man evtl kleines Update machen 350 Waffe - Todeskälte Eventboss Ahune in Sklavenunterkünfte


----------



## MihAmb (20. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja schön das sich da einer die Arbeit gemacht hat, aber eigentlich nichts, was man hier auf Buffed nicht auch schon nachlesen kann.



Bei dieser Liste muss ich mich aber nicht, wie bei der normalen Buffed-Suche, dann noch durchklicken um alles zu erfahren - von daher, super Sache ^^


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

aber echt ma^^ sowas großes war das auch wieder nicht ich kann auch einfach Mungo eingeben und weiß dann was ich für mats brauch und wo ich die herbekomm und dazu gleich beim worlddropp bei wem am besten ...


----------



## SOS5 (22. Juli 2008)

@MihAmb
dafür muss man hier aus den ganzen eins raus suchen sagen wir es ist zufällig in der mitte und du weiß auch net welchen skill es hat also fängst bei 1 oder 375 an und in der zeit kannst scho 3weitere dinge bei der suche gefunden haben


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. Juli 2008)

bin ma weg ein paar rezepte farmen^^

ne, echt gut gemacht kompliment


----------



## chriZz84 (23. August 2008)

Hi

wie aktuell ist die Angabe zu "320 - Armschiene Erhebliche Verteidigung" ?

Mein "AckisRecipeList" sagt mir das die Formel von den "Auslöscher(n) des Astraleums" gedropt wird.

Wer nun?


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. August 2008)

hmmmm, ich glaube es gibt im www so eine seite, die hat so eine suchfunktion für items........hat glaub ich was mit der blasc datenbank zu tun....hm welche könnte das wohl sein?

[[[buffed.de -> oben rechts den item namen eingeben und schauen welcher mob es zu wie viel % droppt]]]


----------



## chriZz84 (24. August 2008)

Hm, war ich mittlerweile auch schon.
Hat ja a bissl gedauert, die Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. August 2008)

Wäre ganz gut wenn so Dinge wie "Ehrenfeste - Ehrfürchtig" auch für Horde-Seite angepasst wird ;-)

Wer mitdenken kann wird auf Thrallmar kommen... aber etwas verwirrend ist es beim überfliegen der Liste schon.


----------



## Platis23 (9. September 2008)

der Topic hat mir sehr weiter geholfen danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. November 2008)

Zu 340 - Schildblock: Ist bei uns auch im BT gedroppt, also droppt nicht nur bei Dimensus ^^


----------



## bigmarvin (13. November 2008)

Danke sau nützlich aber ich hab da ma ne Frage: Von welchen Mobs droppen die Sachen
MFG Bigmarvin


----------



## bigmarvin (13. November 2008)

Problem hat sich gelöst


----------



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (26. Dezember 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=44485

Wo gibt es dieses verdammte Rezept?


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Der Guide müsste eh mal aktualisiert werden...


----------



## Ocian (20. Januar 2009)

Wir nehmen den Post mal aus den Stickys raus, da er nicht mehr aktuell ist und man alle Formeln hier finden kann:

http://lichking.buffed.de/?f=Formel


----------

